# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met huisartsen >  Ervaringen met huisarts Wind (Den Ham)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Naam huisarts: Wind

Werkzaam in zorginstelling / huisartsenpraktijk: Huisartsenpraktijk Wind, Den Ham

Adres: Goosensplein 1-B, Den Ham


*Wat zijn jouw ervaringen met de huisarts Wind*

----------

